# 240v flex shaft grinder



## mad_mat222 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hi All,
Chasing a 240v flex shaft grinder for Australia. Was looking at the Foredom TX but they are over $700 delivered. I might be happy to pay around the $300 mark for one.
Do a lot of porting and grinding, a lot of general maintenance and hobby stuff as well. 
Any suggestions? I don’t care what brand it is, as long as it works.
Even consider a cheap generic one.


----------

